# Red Fin Wolf Fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So Levi was selling selling his red fin wolf fish. He is about 3 inches right now and in a tightly sealed 20g so he cant jump. He is a jumper so he has cut up his face trying to jump out. I will get better pics once he heals up and becomes less shy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots and very cool fish Peter!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watched him eat 2 rosy red minnows!!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell of a fish man. Good catch. Look at those teeth.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cute little guy.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well all the rosy red minnows are gone and the wolf is fatter!! He has settled in now and stoped jumping for the most part.

Gotta love those teeth and jaw line!!


----------

